# Argos got his BH!!



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yay!! Argos got his BH on Saturday and I couldn't be happier!










He wasn't perfect, so we still have some things to work on. He *bumped* me pretty good on the recall, but I have to say I was happy for the enthusiasm. He did all the exercises rather nicely despite all my handler errors and poor nerves. 








Definitely a 2 hamburger performance. 

Although I have to admit to a "Oh s**t" moment when this was how he greeted the judge on check-in. (please note the tongue)









Heeling out of the long down









Pace change 









Pretty happy with our critique


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Lovely heeling! Congrats!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Congratulations! I already know since I was there but I am so proud of Argos! And you did fine even though you were a little nervous!

We caught Argo's "enthusiastic" recall return in the movie, I'll get it to you soon!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats! Nice position in the change of pace!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Flash was a little enthusiastic with his recall too.









Congrats! Good weekend for schh apparently.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... great job!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Argos and Katie did a wonderful job. After sticking the tongue out the judge had a HUGE smile on his face. For those of you who don't know Argos, he LOVES people. He just wanted kisses.
Good job Katie and Argos.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Very nice and a big congrats to both of you.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

NICE!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to GO!!!


----------

